# American Home Shield



## wmhines (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone do work for them? What do you charge them for work? General thoughts, please,,,,tia


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Do a search here and you will find alot of info on them and warranty companies in general.

Posting an intro will also increase your chances of getting help with any future questions. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

I work for them at a flat rate of 145.00 per call. I make good money off of them. The catch is all of the items that they DONT cover.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

robthaplumber said:


> I work for them at a flat rate of 145.00 per call. I make good money off of them. The catch is all of the items that they DONT cover.


$145 ? Is that for anything, disposal, toilet repair, replacement. Can you explain?

They local guy that get's them here does it for sixty bucks an hour. Well, he did, until he filed bankruptcy and went out of business last year.No joke.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I know the guy doing their work here in town, I think he sends first year helpers (or mentally handicapped people) to do the AHS calls.:whistling2::laughing: One of his customers called me several times and paid my full rate to repair some stuff, after the AHS "plumber" (1st year helper more likely) couldn't figure out how to fix anything. We are talking simple stuff, like couldn't figure out how to fix a leaking moen cartridge.:blink:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

service guy said:


> I know the guy doing their work here in town, I think he sends first year helpers (or mentally handicapped people) to do the AHS calls.:whistling2::laughing: One of his customers called me several times and paid my full rate to repair some stuff, after the AHS "plumber" (1st year helper more likely) couldn't figure out how to fix anything. We are talking simple stuff, like couldn't figure out how to fix a leaking moen cartridge.:blink:


A former Mr. Rooter employee that used to service AHS told me that he wanted the claim to get denied so he could make his presentation to the customer and get the regular rate and make a commission.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I wish people were not so naive as to sign up for these "home warranty" scams but nowadays everyone wants a "free lunch", so they sign up thinking they are going to get a bunch of free repairs out of the warranty company and only pay a small annual fee.
But the truth is..._"if it sounds too good to be true...then it probably is!"_


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> $145 ? Is that for anything, disposal, toilet repair, replacement. Can you explain?
> 
> They local guy that get's them here does it for sixty bucks an hour. Well, he did, until he filed bankruptcy and went out of business last year.No joke.


 Example: Leaking faucet. Denied due to lack of coverage. Pressure is 120psi. I get the $145.00 flatrate, $155.00 for springs and cups, and $280.00 -$363.00 for a PRV. $600.00+ IN 1 HR. Example: Water Htr. Failed due to normal wear and tear and is covered. However, there are multiple code vio. affiliated with this issue but was not contributing to failure of W/H. High pressure, no expansion tank, no pan or drain. AHS pays me $145.00 flatrate for labor to install W/H. Here's the kicker. AHS will not allow me to install the W/H until the code upgrades are in place and AHS does not cover code upgrades or improper installations. So, $145.00 flatrate, $280-$363.00 PRV, $257.00 Exp. Tank, $225.00 Pan and discharge piping to safe location, $60.00 haul-off, and $100.00-$200.00 for gas and venting modifications. Whats that up to now? $1000.00 or so? Point being, if you know your code and know how the Warr. Co. operates, you can make good money off of them. Also, they guarantee you 50-100 calls per month and cut down on your marketing expenses. Now, add 7 more warr. co. like that and you will have to hire more plumbers. It works for me. Anymore questions??


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

robthaplumber said:


> Example: Leaking faucet. Denied due to lack of coverage. Pressure is 120psi. I get the $145.00 flatrate, $155.00 for springs and cups, and $280.00 -$363.00 for a PRV. $600.00+ IN 1 HR. Example: Water Htr. Failed due to normal wear and tear and is covered. However, there are multiple code vio. affiliated with this issue but was not contributing to failure of W/H. High pressure, no expansion tank, no pan or drain. AHS pays me $145.00 flatrate for labor to install W/H. Here's the kicker. AHS will not allow me to install the W/H until the code upgrades are in place and AHS does not cover code upgrades or improper installations. So, $145.00 flatrate, $280-$363.00 PRV, $257.00 Exp. Tank, $225.00 Pan and discharge piping to safe location, $60.00 haul-off, and $100.00-$200.00 for gas and venting modifications. Whats that up to now? $1000.00 or so? Point being, if you know your code and know how the Warr. Co. operates, you can make good money off of them. Also, they guarantee you 50-100 calls per month and cut down on your marketing expenses. Now, add 7 more warr. co. like that and you will have to hire more plumbers. It works for me. Anymore questions??



Nope. You just gave a great example of why most "home warranties" are a poor value to the customer. I am glad you figured out how to make money out of the situation, but I wouldn't want any part of it.
My experience with home warranty customers was more like, _"its not covered? Fine, then leave, we are calling the company to cancel the policy, what a scam."
_


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

service guy said:


> Nope. You just gave a great example of why most "home warranties" are a poor value to the customer. I am glad you figured out how to make money out of the situation, but I wouldn't want any part of it.
> My experience with home warranty customers was more like, _"its not covered? Fine, then leave, we are calling the company to cancel the policy, what a scam."_


Naaa, just give a shoulder to cry on and tell em it'll be alright. The truth is that the Homeowners never read their coverage. Some Real Estate agent told them that everything would be covered so the Homeowner ASSUMED that everything was covered. All they have to do is read. We gotta think outside the box sometimes my brotha.:yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

There are a couple of Home Warranty Companies that are pretty good for both the homeowner and repair company. Not big money, but some do fill in gaps in the schedule. 

But most the people that I know who have AHS aren't happy.
I had AHS for a while many years ago, they took care of the two claims I made with them, so, I can say that my personal experience with AHS went well. 

Also back then I worked for a shop that did AHS repair work and most of the AHS claims went without a hitch or customer complaint. I didn't really start hearing about AHS complaints until about 2004.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

robthaplumber said:


> Naaa, just give a shoulder to cry on and tell em it'll be alright. We gotta think outside the box sometimes my brotha.:yes:


I talked to a former Mr.Rooter employee that did work for AHS. I asked how they could afford to do work for AHS at such a low rate. He told me that he wanted the claim denied, so he could make his presentation and charge his regular rate. He also told me that AHS has partnered with Dwyer Group franchises to guarantee them x number of calls per month.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> I talked to a former Mr.Rooter employee that did work for AHS. I asked how they could afford to do work for AHS at such a low rate. *He told me that he wanted the claim denied, so he could make his presentation and charge his regular rate.* He also told me that AHS has partnered with Dwyer Group franchises to guarantee them x number of calls per month.


That is the only way it will work for the contractor...seems underhanded and dishonest to me though. Maybe even a Conflict of interest?

For now,I am sticking to my policy: NO WARRANTY COMPANIES.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry for being so negative. I just recently got burned by a warranty company that never paid me. And my experience with them was totally negative!

Someone once said, _"If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all." 
_
So I'll shut up now. Gotta think POSITIVE!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

service guy said:


> My experience with home warranty customers was more like, _"its not covered? Fine, then leave, we are calling the company to cancel the policy, what a scam."
> _


Well, that really depends on the home warranty company. I've worked for some that are honorable companies and cover what they say they will cover, but the customers sometimes buy the lesser plans that cover only major items and then get ugly when their corroded $22.00 faucet isn't covered. Some people just don't know what plan they bought. 

One of my best repeat customers who spent thousands out of pocket getting repairs and replacements done called me one day with a home warranty claim. When I got to her house, I asked what made her buy a home warranty. She told me she has had it for almost ten years and it was on direct withdrawal from her checking account along with her mortgage.

Her husband had discovered it and was wondering where this repeating $45.00 charge was coming from. She told me that she had spent about five thousand dollars on her home warranty and had paid all these expenses out of pocket.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> I talked to a former Mr.Rooter employee that did work for AHS. I asked how they could afford to do work for AHS at such a low rate. He told me that he wanted the claim denied, so he could make his presentation and charge his regular rate. He also told me that AHS has partnered with Dwyer Group franchises to guarantee them x number of calls per month.


 The number of calls are based on how much money the plmb. contractor in the local area will agree to per call. The lower the amount, the more calls. Denials are good but you don't need denials to make money. Its sorta like playing Monopoly. Once you learn the game and how to play it you can start to succeed.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Well, that really depends on the home warranty company. I've worked for some that are honorable companies and cover what they say they will cover, but the customers sometimes buy the lesser plans that cover only major items and then get ugly when their corroded $22.00 faucet isn't covered. Some people just don't know what plan they bought.
> 
> One of my best repeat customers who spent thousands out of pocket getting repairs and replacements done called me one day with a home warranty claim. When I got to her house, I asked what made her buy a home warranty. She told me she has had it for almost ten years and it was on direct withdrawal from her checking account along with her mortgage.
> 
> Her husband had discovered it and was wondering where this repeating $45.00 charge was coming from. She told me that she had spent about five thousand dollars on her home warranty and had paid all these expenses out of pocket.


 Ouch!! I had the same experience about 2 yrs. ago. Some people aren't great with managing money.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

service guy said:


> I am sorry for being so negative. I just recently got burned by a warranty company that never paid me. And my experience with them was totally negative!
> 
> Someone once said, _"If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all."
> _


Which warranty company was it?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

robthaplumber said:


> The number of calls are based on how much money the plmb. contractor in the local area will agree to per call. The lower the amount, the more calls. Denials are good but you don't need denials to make money. Its sorta like playing Monopoly. Once you learn the game and how to play it you can start to succeed.


Yeah, but with some companies, as a courtesy, you are obligated to charge the customer the same rates. So if you tell the warranty company $45.00 an hour, then the customer pays the same $45.00 an hour too.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> Yeah, but with some companies, as a courtesy, you are obligated to charge the customer the same rates. So if you tell the warranty company $45.00 an hour, then the customer pays the same $45.00 an hour too.


 Yes, you are right. Thats how HMS (Cross Country) operates.


----------



## lcountryplumbin (Feb 9, 2012)

*Robthaplumber*

Hey Rob...I PMed you..not sure if you received it..Could you reply please, thanks!

Lowcountryplumbing


----------

